
Gmail app developers have been reading your emails - ax00x
https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/2/17527972/gmail-app-developers-full-email-access
======
joemag
I’m struggling to understand the complaint. The form clearly states that the
app will be granted ability to read/edit or delete email. For as long as we
consider third party add ons a viable feature of gmail, apps will require
access, and the form linked is a reasonable way to convey such access.

I can see an argument that something as critical and security sensitive as
email should not support third party add ons, but that’s not the argument the
article makes.

~~~
dwighttk
If I were to grant access like that I wouldn’t (well I wouldn’t have 5 years
ago or so) necessarily think that individual developers could access
individual emails, just that the software would pass the information through.

